# Paper punch for shrink wrap?



## lenarenee (May 6, 2018)

I'm trying to find a hole puncher that works on shrink wrap and makes a hole about 3/4 inch wide. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Lin19687 (May 6, 2018)

For like an "air hole" ? 
I think you would need a straight punch (not the pinch kind) as it will get bigger if you punch, wrap and the shrink.
I assume you know that 

I would just hole the heat gun a bit close to make a small hole once it is shrinked enough.


----------



## lenarenee (May 6, 2018)

Yes - a hole for smelling the scent.  I wasn't going to shrink the wrap because of what it would do to the hole.


----------



## dixiedragon (May 6, 2018)

I think shrink wrap will tear or stretch, vs punch cleanly. If you get polyolefin film, you can smell through it.


----------



## DeeAnna (May 6, 2018)

I agree with Dixie. A 3/4" hole  will become ginormous when the wrap is shrunk down. Also punching a hole in shrink wrap is tough -- the  plastic kind of wants to shred rather than cut cleanly. The hole will also not stay round when shrunk down because the plastic (at least the shrink bags I use) wants to shrink more in one direction than the other.

Instead, I cut a slit 1/8" to 1/4" long with a box knife or razor blade. That tiny slit will give me an oblong "sniffy hole" that's 1/2" to 3/4" long when the wrap is shrunk down. Here's a tutorial about how I use shrink wrap to package soap: https://classicbells.com/soap/pkgTut.html


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 14, 2018)

WSP Shrink Bands 102 X102 are open at both ends for sniffing and fit a standard size bar of soap. I used a hair dryer on LOW to shrink the bands to fit the bar. Quick and easy after a little practice. 

ETA:
Video How to Shrink Wrap Bands (go forward to 2:45 on the Video to see packaging)
http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/handmade101/watch-to-learn-videos/Vanilla-Moisturizing-Lotion-Bars-Recipe.aspx

Tips on Shrink Wrapping CP and HP bars:
http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/handmade101/learn-to-make-articles/simple-secrets-shrink-wrapping-products.aspx


----------



## Misschief (May 14, 2018)

Using a shrink wrapper almost daily at work, if you use your heat gun in one spot just a little too long a little too hot, you'll get a hole. You can use that technique strategically. I don't normally want holes at work (we deal with paper) and it means I have to rewrap my order but, when it comes to soap...


----------



## DeeAnna (May 15, 2018)

Misschief said:


> Using a shrink wrapper almost daily at work, if you use your heat gun in one spot just a little too long a little too hot, you'll get a hole. You can use that technique strategically. I don't normally want holes at work (we deal with paper) and it means I have to rewrap my order but, when it comes to soap...



I started with the tiny slit method to make sniffy holes, but with practice I realized I could "blow" a hole with the heat gun, like you mention. This works just as well and is much faster. It's a little more tricky to do, however, so beginners to shrink wrapping might want to use the tiny slit method at first then graduate to the "blowing" method with a little more experience.


----------

